# Solved: How to blur personal information in a screenshot?



## UnD3R0aTh

i wanna blur my personal information in my screenshots ...hide it..smudge it..anything....anyone knows a software that can do that? thanx in advance.


----------



## slipe

Any image editor can do that easily. They have smudge tools or you can select the area with the text and blur it. Paint.NET and the free version 6 of the Serif editor should be able to do that.

People who prefer simple tools often just paint over such information. Paint, which is part of Windows, will do that fine.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh

thank u


----------



## UnD3R0aTh

can i do that with photoshop? i have photoshop but im not aware of all its capabilities


----------



## Noyb

Yes .. Use the Blur tool .. and choose a brush size.


----------



## Noyb

If you use Irfanview  http://www.irfanview.com/
And install the new Paint plugin  http://www.mitalia.net/irfanpaint/

You can also Paint over .. or Erase a selection.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh

thanx


----------



## ChuckE

You don't need to install the IrfanPaint plugin to IrfanView, if all you want to do is blur out rectangle shaped areas of an image.

Just open the image with IrfanView, and use the mouse to draw the area to be blurred.
Then get to the command *Images>Effects* (or press Ctrl+E).
Try out different effects to see the result.
Save the change once you are happy.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh

Thank you. That's exactly what i've been looking for.


----------



## ChuckE

You could help others reading through these posts to then mark your posting as "Solved".

Only you (the originator), or a moderator, can do so; and typically the moderators will not bother (they can get pretty busy).

To mark this solved just look at the "Thread Tools" near the top right of this window.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh

solved


----------

